# Easter bunny was here already



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, I am SO excited. We noticed a robin building its nest on our balcony lamp last week. We were obviously impressed by the nest building skills this little bird had. I decided to leave the bird in peace and didn't go on the balcony for three days. Well today, I couldn't wait any longer and look what we discovered! These are the most beautiful eggs I've ever seen! What an astonishing color! I googled 'turquoise bird eggs' and found the following link that helped me find out it was a robin's nest:

http://www.i-pets.com/rpet19.html

We are very careful not to touch the nest, but will keep taking pics regularly. I'm hoping for a third egg, that way DH, Pablo, and I will each have our own Easter egg


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing more pictures. 
I found a hummingbird sitting on her nest and documented it with photos. It was amazing.
Happy Spring!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lovely eggs! I couldn't figure out you were holding a mirror at first and thought your clever bird had made her nest in a glass ashtray.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Lovely eggs! I couldn't figure out you were holding a mirror at first and thought your clever bird had made her nest in a glass ashtray.


:frusty: I was thinking the same thing....................
PS-The hummingbird had 2 babies in her nest.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, LOL, to be honest, I get a little dizzy looking at the picture cause the angles are confusing with the mirror image.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's beautiful! Made me smile on a tough day so thank you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well duh, I couldn't figure it out. Good thing I have you smart people to do it for me. I wondered at the strange nest. ound: Those are beautiful eggs. There truly isn't anything better than mother nature for giving us the greatest beauty.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam . . . beautiful and fun to discover! I couldn't figure out the mirror thing, either, but now I got it.:doh:

This is a common sight around this area in the spring! We usually have one or two robin nests built in something near our deck that we can watch every year. Haven't looked too closely yet, but do have some nasty big black bird building up in the neighbor's pine and cawing at us every time we walk outside. I found what looked like bird remains yesterday in the yard (Jackson was obsessed), and I'm afraid it is a baby bird carcass.

Last year we had a nice robin nest going by the back steps, watched the babies, and then . . . _poof_ . . . they were gone. A lot of times a mockingbird will get them. I hope yours lasts . . . it is so fun to watch the mother feed them and teach them to fly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, how fun! I love Robin eggs... they are gorgeous! Oh and I didn't figure out that was a mirror either, LOL!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Maryam....beautiful...just beautiful....ahhhh.....spring is in the air :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh that will be so fun to watch! smart little robin to use something that already had the right shape!!!! I wander if she also knew the light might be warm? Although I wouldn't put it on if I were you.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That color is one of my favorites.
How neat!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It took me a minute to figure out that it was being reflected in a mirror too...that is so cool.  
My 4 yr. old asked what it was and when I told him that it was a bird nest he said "the Easter bunny brought the birdies eggs already?" lol.. ound:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Good thing we have some smart people in the forum. I just couldn't not understand the angles.. the eggs are beautiful though!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- while that is cool, I was expecting a baby Neezer with bunny ears on


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I was expecting a baby Neezer with bunny ears on


LOL Amanda do you mean something like this good egg................ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOOHHH, that's the kind of egg I'm REALLY hoping for, LOL. I'll check tomorrow again if the little birdie fulfilled my wish ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Easter Everyone!*
Here you are Maryam----


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OH MY OH MY OH MY what a lovely Easter egg, thank you Sally :kiss:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way cool, Maryam!

Back in '05 my cousin sent me this photo essay a friend of hers did on a hummer's nest she came across. Here's the one she did in '03 of the 1st nest she found. They is truly amazing. I hope your able to get some good pix of your babies


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh Leslie, those humming nests are so minuscule it's unbelievable! I wonder what it padded the inside with? It loks so soft and cottony. I'm hoping my little friend is laying another egg. He's sitting there in his nest watching carefully for thieves, too cute!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Gosh Leslie, those humming nests are so minuscule it's unbelievable! I wonder what it padded the inside with? It loks so soft and cottony. I'm hoping my little friend is laying another egg. *He's* sitting there in his nest watching carefully for thieves, too cute!


*He's*? 
Maryam, have you been in the brewskies tonight? I may have to have a talk with you about the birds and the bees ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *He's*?
> Maryam, have you been in the brewskies tonight? I may have to have a talk with you about the birds and the bees ound:


Oh boy, I wrote 'it' at first and then I changed it to 'he' instead of 'she'cause I'm so used to referring to Pablo, LOL. BTW, I know there are male birds that brood (?), just don't ask me which species.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

A lot of males do brood, but I have yet to see one lay an egg!:biggrin1: A lot of the males do keep watch and guard or even fight a predator.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> A lot of males do brood, but I have yet to see one lay an egg!:biggrin1: A lot of the males do keep watch and guard or even fight a predator.


Hahaha, you're right:doh: Can you tell I'm really tired?!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful eggs! I hope you get to see the little baby birds.
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: Since my little birdie wouldn't move from its spot since last night, I was hoping it was hiding a third egg for me...:whoo:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Neat surprise . . . they usually do have three. But keep watch, because sometimes there is a fourth!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool pictures, Maryam!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maryam how exciting, you are going to have so much fun watching them hatch and grow up.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Gosh Leslie, those humming nests are so minuscule it's unbelievable! I wonder what it padded the inside with? It loks so soft and cottony. I'm hoping my little friend is laying another egg. He's sitting there in his nest watching carefully for thieves, too cute!


We noticed while watching the hummingbird family in the nest-- that they actually ate the nest. By the time they flew away there was just a tiny bit left. I think I might have the photos somewhere.
It was amazing to watch Maryam your going to have a lot of fun watching them


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, that's so cute, Maryam. What a beautiful start for the Spring! The eggs have such a lovely hue. Look forward to seeing pictures of the Mama Bird and her babies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It would be so cool to have a fourth one, however I'm worried 'He' (actually a she, but I will call her He ) may have abandoned the nest? I really had to get some stuff done on the balcony for a couple of hours and He left her nest. We were gone for a few hours and I went to check if He's back, but still no little birdie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay, my birdie is finally back!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH what fun to watch. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it takes 3 or 4 weeks before they hatch?? Can't remember the exact time, but it does take awhile. One of my favorite things to do once they hatch is to wait until Mom (He  ) has flown away for food, and then put your hand up above the nest. The little babies will automatically raise up with their mouths open for food thinking you are Mom!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, I read through the link I posted in the very beginning and it says ca. 14 days. Since they seem to lay one egg per day and I found two yesterday, the oldest egg is already 3 days old, it's SO exciting! I will definitely NOT put my finger over them, I'm WAY too clumsy, I see them sucking on my finger and me ripping the entire nest down while falling off the step stool.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I recall using a mirror one time, too, and they will even pop up if you put up the mirror . . . it doesn't take much to make them pop out of the nest. You don't have to be directly over the nest . . . they just open up from the slightest movement waiting for He-mom to drop something in their mouth. It is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well in that case, I'm really looking forward to it! Maybe I can even take a short clip of it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Can you believe it?! Look what I found on Easter Sunday :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So beautiful. What a gift. We had a robin's nest last year and watched them hatch-- it was too high up to see with out a ladder... but when the eggs hatched...the momma robin got very aggressive when we came to close... and the papa sat opposite the nest and screeched at us... so be careful of mamma and papa robin when they have little ones.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so cool Maryam!! I love the photos and your excitement! There is nothing more special then beautiful robin eggs. Last year I found one broken on the ground.....even that was cool to see...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, 'He', my little birdie is already getting a little fussy. I went on the balcony this morning while He wasn't there, but he appeared shortly thereafter, flying loops and yelling 'go on dude!' at me.

It seems like we're done with four eggs, I haven't seen a fifth one. So now it's going to be waiting time for a while...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Baby A is here!*

:whoo: Waaahoooo!:whoo: Please welcome Baby A(iden) to this world! :baby: Mother nature was right on the dot and Baby A(iden) hatched on his 14th day. I am THRILLED! He's so precious, resting on his siblings, reminds me of Pablo as a puppy resting on Nico.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How exciting!!! Welcome to the world little Aiden!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Aiden! Cute pictures, Maryam. How adorable are Pablo and Nico!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Leslie and Poornima!
Since there are no left over egg shells to be found, DH and I were wondering if the momma eats it? I was hoping she would dump it outside the nest and I could take a close look, but all the evidence is gone.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't wait to see B, C, and D! What cute puppies Pablo and Nico were too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww. How sweet. as is Pablo. is he "cheep cheeping" yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

No Missy, one could almost think he isn't alive. I don't expect them to get vocal until they're about 1 week old. I checked on it again and the momma had repositioned it and it looked like it was in a fetal position. Guess the momma didn't want to squish its head against the other eggs. Dunno, not a bird expert, LOL.
Isn't it neat to go to bed and wake up to another baby every morning for a total of 4 days? I'm jealous of myself eace:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow . . . I guess it is time. Had forgotten about this! For a minute, I thought you had gotten a puppy when I scrolled down and saw the pups :biggrin1: Have fun with your little babies. I'm curious about the shells, too. Never thought about it, but I guess Mom must eat or remove them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! That's so cool to have on your porch, you're so lucky!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Isn't it neat to go to bed and wake up to another baby every morning for a total of 4 days? I'm jealous of myself eace:


I'm jealous of you too! I am amazed that you can handle the nest and take pictures for us.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH fantastic! What an adorable tiny tiny thing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, He was apparently very busy overnight and surprised me with naked little Baby B(erta) AND Baby C(hristopher) :baby: :baby: One more to go. Both parents were there today and one of them got a little mad, but it only took 20 sec. to take a pic, so I think they'll forgive me. Make sure you click on the picture to enlarge it. There is not even a crumb of shell leftover!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, I was so excited when I saw you had updated this thread! What a nice surprise to find two more babies today. I imagine Mom and Dad might start getting a bit protective. It is so interesting that they don't leave a bit of the shells. I can't wait to see when D arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I may just check on them again before sunset, maybe D will be out already.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they probably eat the shells so not to draw predators to the babies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That would make sense Missy. I was also thinking that maybe it's a good way to get some calcium back after producing those eggs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, how exciting! It's like Discovery channel on your deck.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

This is so exciting. It is like having a front row seat to wild kingdom.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a treat to have that right in your backyard! Thanks for taking the pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It really IS cool. I checked on them again when the mom wasn't there, their 'hair' (I know it's baby feathers, but it looks like hair) seems to be growing like weed and they are already wiggling aroung int their nest, so cute.
Ann, if you meant my backyard, we don't have one. They're actually on top of our balcony lamp that is connected to our bedroom, that's even better than having them in the backyard!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Soon you'll be able to hear them cheep!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Our last baby bird D(oris) made it! I was also able to take a short video of them, SO cute! My voice was higher than normal, but I seriously pity those who have to endure it on a regular basis, LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was so sweet when he (or she) opened it's mouth!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!! so great that you have a "birds eye view" pun intended.


----------

